# In Context - Halflight Sampling libraries - DAWCasting demos



## Mikro93 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I hope this is the most appropriate section of the forum.

Here is a dawcast video I made using some of Halflight Sampling's excellent libraries. I wanted to create some interesting demos in a musical context. Then I got carried away!

The libraries use Jeremiah Pena's Photosynthesis engine, which features an extensive set of parameters to tweak. It suddenly appeared to me that, with the proper samples, anything becomes possible. That's how I got some convincing bass drum and snare sounds out of a wall vent, violins, and other instruments.
Every piece presented here was created using only one library at a time, with no other instrument, and no external effects, appart from some compression and limiter on the master track. The rest is a matter of tweaking the engine.
Each library is organised in a bunch of .nki instruments, as presets. Sometimes they are indeed different recorded instruments, sometimes they just have different parameter values in Photosynthesis.

I had lots of fun composing these short pieces. The constraint of sticking to a library is obviously a challenge, but I found many, many great sounds, that I will include in my music for sure to keep it lively.



@Sibelius19, the maker, was very helpful in the process. I knew some of his work via Beautiful Void, of which I also did a demo. Both brands share some similarities in the sound and philosophy.



Hope you like it, let me know if you have any remarks, questions, or anything really.

Cheers!


----------

